# Perth Dynowars 2003



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Pics from Perth Dynowars last week. SilviaWA came in second!! yay!

Not many silvias but a lot of cool cars. Check it out!


DynoWars Pics


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut did the white s15 guy with the CF hood get?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

297HP at the wheels. On a different dyno using a better cooling fan he has pulled 330HP


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want his car


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

so do i


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i want any S15! or any 180sx! or any Skyline! well, damn. i want a lot of cars.


----------

